# Bathurst 2005 Results



## pint of lager (6/3/05)

B ROCK 99.3 FM - RESULTS 2005 BATHURST HOME BREW COMPETITION 



Class 1 - Low Alcohol - Sponsored by Brewcraft and Bathurst Brewers - 11 entries 

Judges 

Craig Sommerville NSW	David Scott NSW	Nick Griffiths NSW	

Steward	Di Mewburn NSW 



"Barrett, Simon"	English Dark Mild	Mash	115 1

"O'Neill, Tony"	Australian Light	Kit - Coopers	104.5	2

"Potter, Stephen"	Australian Light	Kit - Blackrock	95	3

"Stephens, Larry"	Australian Light	Kit - Coopers	86.5	HC

"Gillman, Mark"	Australian Light	Kit - Wals	85 HC



Class 2 - Australian/American Draught - Sponsored by Malt Shovel Brewery and Keg Systems - 24 entries 

Judges 

Lorraine Young NSW	Henri Hendriksen NSW	Tim Kirkpatrick NSW	

Steward	Julie Fitzsimons SA 



"Barrett, Simon"	American Pale	Mash	104.5	1

"Sherlock, Shawn"	Australian Pale	Mash	101.5	2

"Barnes, Peter"	Australian Draught	Kit - Coopers	100.5	3

"Birt, David"	American Pale	Mash	97	HC

"Symons, Peter"	Australian Pale	Mash	94.5	HC



"Class 3 - Pale Ale - Sponsored by Blackrock and Sundowner Motor Inn, Bathurst - 23 entries" 

Judges 

Lorraine Young NSW	Henri Hendriksen NSW	Tim Kirkpatrick NSW	

Steward	Julie Fitzsimons SA 



"Broderick, Graham"	English Pale	Kit 104	1

"Raymer, Shaun"	California Common (Steam)	Mash	102.5	2

"Shea, Peter"	California Common (Steam)	Kit - ESB	101	3

"Cranston, Barry"	Kolsch	Mash	100.5	HC

"Fitzsimons, Peter"	California Common (Steam)	?	99	HC



Class 4 - Bitter Ale - Sponsored by Beermakers and B-Rock 99.3 FM - 11 entries 

Judges 

Craig Sommerville NSW	Craig Deacon NSW	Nick Griffiths NSW	

Steward	David Scott NSW 



"Peachey, Richard"	Australian Bitter	Kit - ESB	111.5	1

"Clark, Andrew"	English Special Bitter	Mash	105.5	2

"Barrett, Simon"	English Ordinary Bitter	Mash	96	* 3

"Cranston, Barry"	English Ordinary Bitter	Mash	96	* HC

"Cranston, Barry"	English Special Bitter	Mash	92	HC

* on count back 

Class 5 - Dark Ale - Sponsored by Muntons and Bathurst Brewers - 31 entries 

Judges	
Phillipa Jarrett NSW	Eric Young NSW	Ross Mewburn NSW	

Steward	Bronwyn Nichols SA 



"Cranston, Barry"	Northern English Brown	Mash	114	1

"Shanks, Peter"	Robust Porter	Kit	112	2

"Wadey, Peter"	Northern English Brown	Mash	110	3

"Graham, David"	Scottish Export 80/-	Mash	108	HC

"Clark, Andrew"	Robust Porter	Mash	107	HC



Class 6 - Strong Ale - Sponsored by Goldrush and Bathurst Trophies and Gifts - 13 entries 

Judges	
Adrian Davies NSW	Steven Nicols SA	Col Penrose VIC	

Steward	Bill Brewer VIC 



"Cranston, Barry"	Barley Wine	Mash	125.5	1

"Grice, Keith"	Imperial Stout	Kit 117	2

"Wellings, Ray"	English Old/Strong Ale	Kit - Coopers	114.5	3

"Fitzsimons, Peter"	English Barley Wine	Mash	113	HC

"Barrett, Simon"	British Strong Bitter	Mash	110	HC



Class 7 - Stout - Sponsored by Coopers and Grain and Grape - 19 entries 

Judges	
Mark Gillman NSW	Collins Wiggins NSW	Gareth Smith NSW	

Steward	Barry Cranston NSW 



"Noyes, Brian"	Sweet Milk/Cream	Kit - ESB	126	1

"Tyack, Daniel"	Sweet Milk/Cream	Kit - ESB	123	2

"Davies, David"	Foreign Extra	Kit - Goldrush / Blackrock	121	3

"Cranston, Barry"	Foreign Extra	Mash	118	HC

"Davies, David"	Foreign Extra	Kit - ESB	116	HC



Class 8 - Pale Continental Lager - Sponsored by The Country Brewer and Keg Systems - 33 entries 

Judges	
Col Penrose VIC	Peter Fitzsimons SA	Steve Nichols SA	

Steward	Bill Brewer VIC 



"Pike, Bruce"	Marzen/Oktoberfest	Mash	127.5	1

"Cranston, Barry"	Helles	Mash	126.5	2

"Bryant, Geoffrey"	Dortmunder Export	Mash	113	3

"Murphy, Tony"	German Pilsner (Northern)	Kit - St Peters	112.5	HC

"Clark, Andrew"	German Pilsner	Mash	108.5	HC



Class 9 - Dark Lager - Sponsored by The Hopping Mad Brewery and Bathurst Brewers - 8 entries 

Judges 

Peter Fitzsimons SA	Eric Young NSW	Ross Mewburn NSW	

Steward	Bronwyn Nicols SA 



"Cranston, Barry"	Munich Dunkel	Mash	120	1

"Wadey, Peter"	Schwarzbier	Mash	110	2

"Graham, David"	Schwarzbier	Mash	101	3

"Halloran, Alan"	Schwarzbier	Mash	98	HC

"Mills, Ray"	Baltic Porter	Mash	96	HC



Class 10 - Strong Lager - Sponsored by ESB Brewing Supplies and B-Rock 99.3 FM - 9 entries 

Judges	Eric Young NSW	Peter Fitzsimons SA	John Williams NSW	

Steward	Bronwyn Nichols SA

"Cranston, Barry"	Dopplebock	Mash	130.5	1

"Cranston, Barry"	Maibock	Mash	117.5	2

"Shea, Peter"	Traditional Bock	Kit - ESB	105	3

"Peachey, Richard"	Northern German Altbier	Mash	104	HC

"Bryant, Geoffrey"	Helles Bock	Mash	100	HC



Class 11 - Other Lager - Sponsored by Keg Systems and The Country Brewer - 17 entries 

Judges 

Mark Gillman NSW	Barry Cranston NSW	Collin Wiggins NSW	

Steward	Brownwyn Nichols SA 



"Potter, Stephen"	Australian Lager	Kit - Morgans	119	1

"Barnes, Peter"	Australian Lager	Kit - Coopers	118.5	2

"Drummond, Jason"	Australian Lager	Kit - Wal	104	3

"Potter, Stephen"	Australian Lager	Kit - Morgans	102	HC

"Irvin, Matt"	Australian Lager	Kit - Coopers	101	* HC

* on count back 

"Class 12 - Wheat Beer - Sponsored by Grain and Grape and Sundowner Motor Inn, Bathurst - 7 entries" 

Judges 

Mark Gillman NSW	Barry Cranston NSW	Collin Wiggins NSW	

Steward	Mick Williams NSW 



"Smith, Gareth"	Australian	Kit - Morgans	110	1

"Peachey, Richard"	Bavarian Weizen	Mash	106.5	2

"Miller, Darren"	Weizenbock	Mash	105.5	3

"Peachey, Richard"	Bavarian Dunkelweizen	Mash	100	HC

"Miller, Darren"	American	Mash	90	HC



"Class 13 - Belgian/French Specialty - Sponsored by Sundowner Motor Inn, Bathurst and ESB Brewing Supplies - 15 entries" 

Judges 

Craig Deacon NSW	Craig Sommerville NSW	Phillipa Jarrett NSW	

Steward	David Scott NSW 



"Fitzsimons, Peter"	Tripel	Mash	118.5	1

"Cranston, Barry"	Dubbel	Mash	108	2

"Miller, Darren"	Tripel	Mash	100.5	* 3

"Robinson, Darren"	Saison	Mash	100.5	* HC

"Bryant, Geoffrey"	Bel.Dubbel	Mash	98	HC

* on count back 





Grand Champion Beer 

Sponsored by Bathurst Trophies and Gifts 

"Barry Cranston, Dopplebock, Strong Lager 130.5" 



Champion Bathurst District Beer 

Sponsored by B-Rock 99.3 FM 

"Brian Noyes, Sweet Milk/Cream Stout 126" 



Champion Bathurst District Beer (Runner Up) 

Sponsored by B-Rock 99.3 FM 

"Stephen Potter, Australian Lager, Other Lager 119" 



Most Successful Exhibitor of Show 

"Sponsored by Sundowner Motor Inn, Bathurst" 

Simon Barrett 





Other Personnel providing their services for the competition 



Chief Administrator 

Gay Noyes 

Administration Assistants 

"Kath Mooney, Luisa Deacan, Di Mewburn, Chris Mooney" 

Organiser/Supervisor - Judging Panels 

John Williams 

Cool Room Controller 

Michael Williams 

Assistants to Cool Room Controller 

Trevor Booth 



"Many thanks for a job well done to everyone else who assisted in a number of ways, ie catering, cleaning, setting up, to ensure the smooth running of the competition."


----------



## Asher (6/3/05)

> Most Successful Exhibitor of Show
> 
> "Sponsored by Sundowner Motor Inn, Bathurst"
> 
> Simon Barrett



Top work Guest Lurker :super:


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/3/05)

Thanks Asher! You tasted the English mild (start of brew day yesterday) and the Ordinary Bitter (end of brew day yesterday). I didnt bring the APA yesterday cos I wasnt really happy with it. Thanks POL for the prompt post work. Most succesful exhibitor..... You Beauty! Just goes to show a shotgun approach can reap rewards (if you can afford the postage!).


----------



## dicko (7/3/05)

Thanks for the results POL,
and Congratulations to all the winners.
It was obviously a very successful competition and it is good to see such high scores.
Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/05)

Well done GL  a great result you should be proud.

Andrew


----------



## Doc (7/3/05)

Wow, looks like AHB members did very well. Appoligies to anyone I missed.



> "Barrett, Simon" English Dark Mild Mash 115 1
> "Barrett, Simon" American Pale Mash 104.5 1
> "Sherlock, Shawn" Australian Pale Mash 101.5 2
> "Cranston, Barry" Kolsch Mash 100.5 HC
> ...



Bit dissappointed with my entries. I had them ready about seven weeks before the comp (for entry at Bathurst and the Castle Hill show). I entered them in Coopers PET bottles, and the feedback from the Castle Hill comp was they were lacking carbonation. I dear say by the time they made it to Bathurst, they were under carb'd. Looking forward to the judging sheets to confirm. Lesson learnt (and passed along. Don't use PET bottles for comps).

Congratulations again, and three cheers for the organisers of the Bathurst comp.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (7/3/05)

Top stuff Simon. :super: 


Jayse


----------



## Darren (7/3/05)

Thanks to the guys who run this show. Top marks!
Well done Simon and Barry must have been close. How many bullets did you'se two each have in your "shotguns"?
cheers
Darren (I entered 3)


----------



## Ross (7/3/05)

Congrats GL, well done :beer: 

Is your ordinary bitter recipe a secret - or can you share it?


----------



## deebee (7/3/05)

The Big Dog Brewery cleans up!!! 

Well done the Lurker, you've done us proud. (Did you enter ANY non-placers?)


----------



## wee stu (7/3/05)

Well done guys, some excellent results - lang may yir collective lums reek!!!



Doc said:


> Lesson learnt (and passed along. Don't use PET bottles for comps).
> [post="48018"][/post]​



Unless, of course, it is the mash paddle, true Chiller?


----------



## pint of lager (7/3/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Thanks POL for the prompt post work.



Thank Brian and Gay Noyes for their work, they are the ones that did all the organising including the collating and sorting. The email landed in my inbox, it was in xls format which I don't use. Kai kindly converted it for me, so I could post it on the board.

Congratulations Guest Lurker on your place. We were sitting up the back clapping when your name was read out. And congratulations of course to Barry Cranston and to everyone else in the winner's circle.

The weekend was a great success. We had the opportunity to sample many fine brews. There are certainly a few brews that I tried that I am keen to get the recipe of.

Awards and judging sheets will go out this week.

Events like this do not happen without organisers, sponsors, judges, entrants, stewards, dog washers, pourers, cleaner uppers, etc. Make sure if at all possible, you help at your local show, no matter how big or small it is. Helping out, stewarding, then judging at shows is high on the list of things to help your own brewing. There is nothing like talking beer all day with other people just as passionate as yourself about brewing good beer.


----------



## Gough (7/3/05)

Congrats Guest Lurker, a top effort. :super: 

Well done to all the others from the list as well. It was my first ever comp so I'm really happy (and surprised :blink: ) to have got a second place. Looking forward to the judging sheets as well. As it is my first time, how long do they usually take to appear? Are they posted out to you?

Thanks in advance, and again, GL, Top Darts!

Shawn.


----------



## quincy (7/3/05)

An impressive list.
As a non AGer (hopefully soon  ) plenty of inspriration to draw from here  

BTW GL not only a good footy tipper but can brew the odd beer as well :beer: 
Well done.

Cheers


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

well done simon.great effort.also thanks to the organisers for putting on the comp in the first place.
im absolutely rapped.3 entries and scored a 3rd and 4th.
also congrats to all the other competitors and great to see a very large showing from ahb members. :beer: 

cheers
big d


----------



## Darren (7/3/05)

I wonder if anyone who is not registered here entered!


----------



## Boots (7/3/05)

Well done to all - espec Guest Lurker and Barry Cranston .. nice work.

Saw some familiar surnames amongst the stewards there! 3 Cheers for the Stewards :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/3/05)

Well done GL!!

Congrats to all other AHBers as well who managed placings
I am going to have to get serious about this comp. stuff now!! <_< 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/3/05)

Jayse
Mate that was your SFPA in the APA class, not only that it wasnt a particularly good version compared to others of your SFPA I've done, (can you say diacetyl? I shook the crap out of the bottle to resuspend the yeast before I sent it off) but its nice to see that get recognised. Also the mild was based on advice from MAH. This forum rocks!

Darren
7 bullets. I figure Barry must have been under that.

Ross
Mate they are all in the public arena. 
Goto
My brewing log
look for Brew 109 for the ordinary bitter.

Gough
Its a well organised comp and the sheets get posted out pretty quickly as I recall.

Cheers to POL for encouraging me to enter this year after disappointing results last year.

Simon, grinning despite being at work on a public holiday


----------



## Weizguy (7/3/05)

Great to recognise a helluva lot of AHB names on the winner list.  

Especially satisfying to see some Novocastrian names, including Gough (whose beer I tasted at the lhbs) and Keith (who is now a F/T employee at the lhbs).

Cheers and big up yourself (as Ali G sez). :super: 

Seth out


----------



## Darren (7/3/05)

I have probably missed something here but,
Any ideas on how they worked out the most successful exhibitor?
On a closer look it seems Barry C's name appears on that list ALOT.
Don't wan't to rain on your parade Simon, Just curious.
Maybe they have divided the number of points by the number of beers entered


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/3/05)

Yep, I just had a look and came to the same conclusion. I was hoing nobody would notice. Even if there arent enough entries for a category to be judged the score still goes to the total. Either its a mistake, or they disqualified a bunch of his entries cos they are sick of him winning!


----------



## pint of lager (7/3/05)

I will check with Brian, but I think it is the total score for all your bottles divided by the total number of entries. With a minimum number of entries to qualify.

All prizes and judging sheets are going in the post tomorrow.


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

looking at the results i would have to say barry got the grand champion beer because his dopplebock scored 130.5
but then again pol is more than likely spot on.  

:beer: 
big d


----------



## JasonY (7/3/05)

Congratulations Simon! I am sure that the quantum chiller played a role in this h34r: 

Congrats to all the others looks like a great result for many members of AHB!


----------



## johnno (7/3/05)

Congrats GL and to all the other members that placed.
AHB rocks.

johnno


----------



## pint of lager (7/3/05)

Have confirmed about the "Most Successful Exhibitor."

Minimum of three entries to qualify. The score from every beer entered by an exhibitor is added up, and the total is divided by the number entries. 

This stops someone with one really good entry winning, and the entrant that puts in 26 mediocre beers from winning.

All certificates, awards and judging sheets will be in the post tomorrow. That means Big D may see his by the end of the month.


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

:beer: 
is it the end of the month yet
is it the end of the month yet  <_< 

:beer: 
big d


----------



## sluggerdog (7/3/05)

Doc said:


> Bit dissappointed with my entries. I had them ready about seven weeks before the comp (for entry at Bathurst and the Castle Hill show). I entered them in Coopers PET bottles, and the feedback from the Castle Hill comp was they were lacking carbonation. I dear say by the time they made it to Bathurst, they were under carb'd. Looking forward to the judging sheets to confirm. Lesson learnt (and passed along. Don't use PET bottles for comps).
> 
> 
> [post="48018"][/post]​



This was something I had always wondered.
When you post in your entries (or anywhere else for that matter)

Do you gas the beer in a keg and just tap off the bottles and send this in or would you bulk prime the whole batch and bottle?

Providing of course you have both options available to you.


----------



## big d (7/3/05)

hi sluggerdog
my beer for comps(all two of them now  )have been bottled into coopers pet bottles and primed with sugar.
doc has a very valid point about lessons learnt using pet bottles however sending glass from my end of oz isnt an option due to the likely hood of breakage and the very high cost that comes with weight via aust post.therefore mine are pet entries.
helps reduce freight costs.
my entry that recieved a 4th place was a scottish 80/- and was bottled into a coopers pet in august 04.so i guess the doors open and the juries out for comment on glass vs pet.
fwiw if i lived closer i would use glass.in my mind beer in glass is all class.beer in plastic is not so fantastic :blink: :lol: 

:beer: 
big d


----------



## Doc (7/3/05)

Until this comp I've always sent entries in glass bottles. Until the last round of comps they were always bottle conditioned entries.
Last years comps were entries in glass that were filled using a counter pressure filler. I had good success last year.
This year I used PET bottles and a carbonation cap because the beers were in secondary after my big Xmas brew up. I really wanted to enter them and that was the only way.

In the future it will be all glass and counter pressure filler.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/05)

Hi Doc,
Perhaps it was the carbonation cap that caused your problem, I always use PET for comp entries and have never had a problem with them losing gas, mind you I do prime them, not CPF and I am very carefull to seal very tightly. In fact I have a pils that was bottled last year, September, and the bottle is still rock hard, I opened my second last one 2 weeks ago and it was perfect  
Andrew


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/3/05)

:beerbang: Congrats to all the placed members at this comp and good luck next time to those who missed out.. :chug: 
:beer: fnqbunyip
:beer:


----------



## chiller (7/3/05)

Bathurst was such a great competition. The beers were good the people were fantastic and we all had a great time.

Peter and Julie Fitzsimons and Bronwyn and myself travelled over from Adealide again this year. We tested the water last year and had no qualms signing on to judge again this year. 

The organisation of the competition is excellent - as a judge everything and I mean everything is catered for. 

Pint of Lager and the scantily clad brew assistant provided the most sensational 10 star very isolated accommodation prior to the main competition. No connected utilities but solar power, wonderful drinking water and of course a seemily endless supply of amber nectar. A very good Santiam American Pale Ale. A Vienna that didn't last very long and other beers to prime the palate.

Oh and believe it or not a sensational satelite internet connection.

This year the comp was held at the Sundowner motor inn and hosts Peter and Karen did a great job.

On the return journey to the civilisation of South Australia we stopped off at the new Mildura breweery.

Very pretty. Much SS -- much dollars.

The beers were very well presented [ a sample tray of the tap beers] so the tasting began.

The low alcohol job was really nice [the style sheet says SAAZ but my guess is Amarillo -- guess only though]

The next two beers were fairly mainstream beers with good balance and probably good market acceptance. 

Next was a honey wheat beer and this wasn't a good beer at all. The honey was over the top and the wheat character was missing.

The brewery had a promotion beer called Cod tail ale -- an American ale done with Cascade.

The aroma was wonderful, the initial flavour was very good and the finish was typically sour grapefruit Cascade. 

Suffice to say on our return from a delicious pizza or two we all had the low alcohol.

It is a great micro so if you go through Mildura drop in.

One of the benifits of the week away was the isolation but it is nice to get home and find little chores needing to be done ..................... such as cleaning out the boiler from a brew with the Drunk Arab before going to Bathurst. I did say I would clean the kettle, just wasn't specific as to when 

Steve.


----------



## Doc (7/3/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi Doc,
> Perhaps it was the carbonation cap that caused your problem, I always use PET for comp entries and have never had a problem with them losing gas, mind you I do prime them, not CPF and I am very carefull to seal very tightly. In fact I have a pils that was bottled last year, September, and the bottle is still rock hard, I opened my second last one 2 weeks ago and it was perfect
> Andrew
> [post="48117"][/post]​



Hey Andrew.
I don't have any probs with the ones I carb up and drink here. It seems to be the ones that travel that I have more of a problem with, particular to Singapore and NZ. 

Anyho, bottles it will be in the future for me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Armstrong (7/3/05)

Hey Doc,

Did you have any success getting those ginger beer bottles I told you about?


----------



## Doc (7/3/05)

Armstrong said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Did you have any success getting those ginger beer bottles I told you about?
> [post="48131"][/post]​



Armstrong,

Will be looking out for them this week to give a trial run.
Thinking about it after we talked though, the good thing about PET bottles is you can squeeze all the air out before carb'ing the beer. That won't be possible with glass bottles. Will probably need to flood the bottle with CO2 first, then fill, then carb, froth and cap.

Thoughts ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (7/3/05)

Well done to all those that got a prize. Your shed is producing award winning beers, do you now offer it to the brother in law that has always looked down his nose at your brews, whilst sipping his Crownie??????
Plastic Bottles- Your Grand Father never drank out of them so why should you?
Of course you don't send a treasured pick axe handle bottle of to a comp, but beer in a brown glass bottle is the way to go.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Steve Lacey (7/3/05)

Doc said:


> Thinking about it after we talked though, the good thing about PET bottles is you can squeeze all the air out before carb'ing the beer. That won't be possible with glass bottles.
> Thoughts ?
> 
> [post="48133"][/post]​



Interesting some of these comments about the brown PET bottles. I used them for some time after I first moved to Japan. I haven't had any particular problem with them losing carbonation. But I did feel that they did not store beer well over a longer period. Can't say what the magic number is, but up to six months seems OK, longer than that and I reckon they can start showing signs of oxidation. I had one batch of weizen that was very nice when it was young, but gradually deteriorated and, most tellingly, darkened considerably over time. But they have their benefits: no bottle caps, ability to squeeze out the air, and low weight especially.

These days I have a few 11-L kegs and use them as much as possible. For left-overs I tend to use 500-mL aluminium bottle-cans. They are a home-brewer's wet-dream: no oxidation problem, completely opaque, re-sealable like PET, perfect one-serving size. Plus, it just looks like soft drink on the outside, so you can take them to the footy (or J equivalent). The only drawback is you can't see the bloody fluid level when filling them. So the dream, or at least the floor, really can become a bit wet if you're not careful. If anyone is interested, I could rustle up a photo and post it, just for curiosity's sake.

Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/05)

Doc,

If the problem seems to be in beers you ship overseas for comps then maybe the plastic is affected by pressure variations when the plane flys at altitude, If thats the case then glass bottles are the only way to go, but I think you have already worked that out  .

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Armstrong (7/3/05)

> Thinking about it after we talked though, the good thing about PET bottles is you can squeeze all the air out before carb'ing the beer. That won't be possible with glass bottles. Will probably need to flood the bottle with CO2 first, then fill, then carb, froth and cap.
> 
> Thoughts ?



I can't see this being a problem ... if you were to prime a bottle and seal it you haven't flooded the bottle first with Co2.

Either way, Co2 being heavier than air should mean that the air is at the very top ... even with a carbonating cap you still remove it to replace with a normal cap, the release in pressure at this stage will push the air out first ... not unlike burping a keg


----------



## Darren (8/3/05)

chiller said:


> Bathurst was such a great competition. The beers were good the people were fantastic and we all had a great time.
> 
> Wish I was there. Sounds great
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (8/3/05)

Good Day
I was there and I must have missed it. Hope it wasn't Brian.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/3/05)

Hi all,

I have just received my trophies, certificates and judging sheets. How organised is this competition!!! only 4 days after the judging and I have it all in my hands. I think I will sup from my new mug tonight :beer: .
And to think I am still waiting for the National comp score sheets and such to arrive 4 months later :angry: what is going on there??? has anyone had any feedback from the nationals yet?

Andrew


----------



## Darren (10/3/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just received my trophies, certificates and judging sheets. How organised is this competition!!! only 4 days after the judging and I have it all in my hands. I think I will sup from my new mug tonight :beer: .
> And to think I am still waiting for the National comp score sheets and such to arrive 4 months later :angry: what is going on there??? has anyone had any feedback from the nationals yet?
> ...



Andrew, You should have already known that everything takes a long time in Canberra


----------



## Gough (10/3/05)

Just received mine as well - I can't believe how quick it was. A big thanks to the organisers - Top Darts!

Gonna have to have a big drink from the new mug tonight as well AndrewQLD. It is always really exciting the first time  

Shawn. :beer:


----------



## Doc (10/3/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> And to think I am still waiting for the National comp score sheets and such to arrive 4 months later :angry: what is going on there??? has anyone had any feedback from the nationals yet?
> 
> Andrew
> [post="48590"][/post]​



Nope. I'm still waiting too.
Pointless sending off emails to chase up (I did last year) as they just get ignored. :angry: 
From memory I think I got the recipe book for 2003 in Aug/Sept 2004.

I mean FFS. We spend the time to create the brew, pay our money to enter them in a comp and get them through the PO system, only to have to wait an eternity for the results and goodies. There better be some constructive comments on the judging sheets.  

Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/3/05)

> I mean FFS. We spend the time to create the brew, pay our money to enter them in a comp and get them through the PO system, only to have to wait an eternity for the results and goodies. There better be some constructive comments on the judging sheets.




I was stuffed around last year too, as was everyone. What I don't understand is how it can take so long to post the stuff back, I know they have a lot of entries, but the Bathurst comp has more and look at their turnaround. I have emailed them twice with no replies. All in all I think it is one of the poorer run comps we have. And considering it is on the National level thats fairly sad  .

Andrew


----------



## Armstrong (10/3/05)

> All in all I think it is one of the poorer run comps we have. And considering it is on the National level thats fairly sad



... but it always has been.

The short time we were involved with it was enough for us ... delegates in each state sending 1000's of emails, procrastinating about the insignificant issues, forming countless committees, creating a competition that frustrates and discourages brewers.

Many of us that qualified the last couple of years didn't bother entering ... what's the point? Still haven't received judging sheets from the 2002 comp ... must be a communication problem between the "put the sheets in the envelopes committee" and the "lick the stamps committee"


----------



## Doc (11/3/05)

Armstrong said:


> > All in all I think it is one of the poorer run comps we have. And considering it is on the National level thats fairly sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I qualify again this year, I don't think I'll be entering. I almost didn't last year. The only reason I did was because I took a couple of 1st place in the State comp and liked the idea of bragging rights (if only to the missus) from doing well at a National level. But what bragging rights to you really have when you have no tangible proof other than a little text on an Internet forum or by email (which itself took over a week to get posted).

The rant continues......

Beers,
Doc

PS, Armstrong. How are the Castle Hill Show prizes and judging sheets looking ?


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/3/05)

Andrew/ Doc/ Armstrong (Shawn?),

Just a note to say that not everybody is experiencing the problems you mention.

I received 2004 AABC feedback + certificate not long after I posted the message below to Oz Craftbrewers.

I didn't have any probs with AABC 2003 feedback either. Got that too.
Yes the booklet came much later, but then that required more work and they are volunteers (who isn't?) after all.

Has the stuff got lost in the mail?
Has filtering on the email stopped your messages getting through?
Are your ISP's not allowing their messages through?
Have you tried writing a letter or speaking to someone in person?

I can understand your frustration, but slagging the comp or organisers off here or boycotting the comp is not going to solve anything. What it might do is disuade others from competing. Do we really want to do that?

All the best,
Pete


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Richard Pass 
Sent: Wednesday, 8 December 2004 9:55 AM
To: Peter Wadey
Subject: RE: AABC results postout


That's fine by me although not all entrants are necessarily on OZCB.
When I say everything I'm referring to score sheets only,
not the trophies which will be sent out separately.
Cheers
Richard

-----Original Message-----
From: Peter Wadey 
Sent: Wednesday, 8 December 2004 9:41 AM
To: Richard Pass
Subject: RE: AABC results postout


Thanks Richard.

May I fwd this on to OzCb for the information of other entrants?

Regards,
Peter

-----Original Message-----
From: Richard Pass 
Sent: Wednesday, 8 December 2004 9:31 AM
To: Peter Wadey
Subject: RE: AABC results postout


Hi Peter
I've got everything ready to go but I'm waiting on the printing of the certificates.
I hope to have them out in the next few days.
Cheers
Richard Pass
-----Original Message-----
From: Peter Wadey
Sent: Wednesday, 8 December 2004 8:44 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: AABC results postout


Dear Richard,
Just wondering if you have an ETA on the mailout of AABC 2004 judging sheets?

Regards,
Peter Wadey
Eastwood, NSW


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/3/05)

> I can understand your frustration, but slagging the comp or organisers off here or boycotting the comp is not going to solve anything. What it might do is disuade others from competing. Do we really want to do that?



Well Peter, we are all entitled to our opinions, and that entitlement includes expressing them. This is an open Forum in which it is possible some of the organisers frequent.



> I received 2004 AABC feedback + certificate not long after I posted the message below to Oz Craftbrewers



This is the point, why should entrants have to chase the organisers for their results?

And as far as 2003 comp goes, 4 months after the competition I was still waiting for trophies and the reason given after numerous emails was " waiting for them to arrive from overseas". That must have been dissapointing for all of the winners who turned up at the function for the presentations  .

I would not discourage other brewers from entering this comp as the feedback is very helpful.

And as far as posting this sort of thing to this forum, if I can not get a response after several emails to the organisers then I think I have every right to raise the issue here in the hope that they will see the thread and respond.

I will now try to email them again in the hope of some results :blink: 

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Armstrong (12/3/05)

Yes Pete ... Armstrong = Shawn, Beavis = Buz

Your lucky Pete ... Beavis hasn't got anything from 2002 yet ... you think it's in the mail? lol

Castle Hill is coming from the Show Society ... we passed it all on for display at the show ... will chase them up Monday.

Pete ... nice Schwartzbier ... any surplus bottles will be gracefully accepted. lol


----------



## Peter Wadey (14/3/05)

Hi Armstrong,

It was Doc that was asking when the prizes would be out, not me.
I move at a much slower pace than Doc. 

No I don't expect it's all a mail problem, just that sometimes shit happens.
Local rag recently reported an Aussie Post subbie that got caught with a garage full of mail from before Christmas. All addressed to Ryde region. Christmas presents included. Unusual, but it can happen.

As for the dark lager, yes i have just a few spare.
Tell Beavis the grist composition was from the Weyermann recipe sheets.

Will you be at Thornleigh for the Demo?
Might take the train up and bring an assortment of 'poison'.

Will call closer to the date.

Rgds,
Pete


----------

